

35 Questions That Will Change Your Life - elleferrer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonnazar/2013/09/05/35-questions-that-will-change-your-life/

======
lcedp
I like the questions format. It's very useful exercise to stop and think what
the heck are you doing. It's terrifying how much I was drifting in my life
without even considering why.

------
Sagat
Listicle with vague advice? Sign me up!

